# Introduction



## WyldFya (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello all,
  Just thought I would put up my introduction here on the site.  I have been studying Wado-ryu for the last 14 years, and have been a black belt since April of 1998.  I have cross trained with kyokushinkai, shotokan, shudokan, goju-ryu, seishin-ryu, tae kwon do, and ishin-ryu.  I currently teach locally, with plans to start up something more than a school in the area. 

 -preference of weapon - Nunchaku


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy yoru time here.


----------



## WyldFya (Jul 21, 2006)

I just hope I don't end up spending too much time on the forum.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 21, 2006)

WyldFya said:
			
		

> I just hope I don't end up spending too much time on the forum.



It can be addictive.  Welcome aboard!!

JeffJ


----------



## MJS (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2006)

WyldFya said:
			
		

> I just hope I don't end up spending too much time on the forum.


 
You will..Welcome to the club..


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 21, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 21, 2006)

Howdy to you, from one Wado practitioner, to another (although different factions).  

Glad to have you aboard, and it seems that you're already contributing some good posts.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  That's quite a list of arts; I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, WF.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## islandtime (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to check in and pay my respects. I have a small iaido dojo in Southern Alabama.
Feel free to check my site if you have time
www.jikaiiaido.org


islandtime


----------



## kodo (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Sensei.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

